# Need help with manual set up for wireless-n network adapter



## alleybj (Dec 6, 2000)

the instructions say to type in 192.168.10.1 in the browser to access the setup page, but the browser won't open that page; can anyone suggest a modification to my network connections that will let me access 192.168.10.1? My network gateway is 192.168.2.1. Thanks


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Make sure the computer is not connected to any other network (not wireless either) and make sure you have the ethernet of the adapter plugged into the computer directly.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

There are probe utilities that let you discover what is on your network. I had to use one once when I lost/forgot the IP address of my NAS. Look over at snapfiles.com. I think the one I used was called "the dude" or something like that, but that was a while ago.


----------



## kjledford (Apr 25, 2003)

i had the same probelm. i was using my laptop. what i did to fix it was to 1) turn on the LAN port (mine was off) and then i 2) turned off the wireless. It was then able to bring up the website. Also - make sure you have the switch on the adapter pushed to client. It is in a "middle" position when you get it. Let us know what you think? I upgraded from a wireless G and I really am not seeing a huge difference?


----------

